# Help Identifying a Classical Tune



## mikecloud (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm trying to identify a classical tune I heard 22 years ago on the radio. It was played by a string quartet, had "Children" in the title and (I think) the composer's name started with the letter "D". It was NOT The Children's Corner by Debussy.

I've tried every online source I can think of but no luck. Can anyone help?


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Not sure if it helps, but a quick google search turned up a possible candidate:

Sir Peter Maxwell Davies 
Quartet No.4 for string quartet ("Children's Games"), J. 424


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

22 years ?! Nice little question though.
nefigah is probably right; 
another google-search reveals
that Alfred Hill´s 6th Quartet "The Children"
is played by the Dominion Quartet on a
naxos/marco polo release.


----------

